# Rockler Workbench Caster Kit



## PBizme (Jan 21, 2012)

Has anyone here used it and what do you think of them?

I'm designing a bench for my table saw and I plan to have a fold out outfeed table as well as a fold out table from the left side. I'm trying to determine how big I can make the side table and it occured to me that this caster kit looks pretty big and may interfere with the table folding all the way down.

Can you tell me how far they stick out from the side of the table and how tall they are at the highest point?


----------



## PBizme (Jan 21, 2012)

I actually got an answer from someone on another site and he sent me a couple pictures to show how big they are.


----------



## sonofbuster (Mar 28, 2010)

that's a great idea. i plan on making an assembly table to be used in the garage, but i will also be storing a trailer in there (on it's side) and will have to move things around to get the trailer out. i also like the leveling feet.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I wanted to put casters on a setup assembly bench I built but didn't like having to lock them to work and didn't think the casters would last. But I wanted a quick way to move the bench if needed.

This was my solution.









This picture is a single non swivel caster I picked up at Harbor Tools for $10.









This is the device used to lock the caster in position. In this picture the caster is up and the bench is resting on the legs









This is locked in the down position. I lift the table and slide it in place by pushing the rod in with my foot. All I have to do to disengage the caster is lift the bench and the spring pulls the device out and let's the caster hinge up. The caster is centered and it rolls very easy much like one with 4 small casters.

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

This is the end result.









The single caster is in the center. Very easy to engage and roll around.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Very slick setup Al. That's a nice table. 

I hope I have room for one someday


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

jharris2 said:


> Very slick setup Al. That's a nice table.
> 
> I hope I have room for one someday


Thanks. I built it because there are many times when the floor is too low and the work bench too high. 

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------

